# ¿Qué software sirve para hacer pistas curvas?



## led_led (May 21, 2008)

Estimado amigos, por aqui otra vez.

Actualmente uso el PCB wizard y tengo problemas para crear circuitos en donde las pistas son circulares, varios diámetros, no líneas rectas ni diagonales sino que diámetros. si alguien sabe como hacerlo con este software, se lo agradecería.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## joryds (May 21, 2008)

Hola Led, al parecer Altium(protel) tiene esa opcion, pero para estar seguro debes hacer una muestra del PBC a mano y postearla.

Saludos.


----------



## santiago (May 21, 2008)

el pcb wizard. cero problemas
lo aprendi a usar yo solo jeje es cuestion de investigar , y con respecto al tamaño de la pista, luego de hacerla le haces doble clic y te aparece un cuadro donde podes modificarle las dimensiones
salu2 

che habria que hacer un tutorial del pcb wizard 
me anoto algun dia que tenga tiempo (no me apuren por ahora no tengo tiempo para nada)


----------



## led_led (May 21, 2008)

aqui dejo lo que mejor me quedo con el PCB Wizard.

Por favor ayudenme, es urgente


----------



## Pablo16 (May 22, 2008)

El Traxmaker (circuit maker) te da la opción de dibujar pistas redondas o circulos.

Saludos.


----------



## elkore49 (May 22, 2008)

el express pcb es muy facil y completo, incluye practicamente todos los encapsulados que existen, no tiene autoruteo de pistas pero es muy bueno y es gratis a diferencia del pcb wizard


----------



## Vick (May 22, 2008)

Con proteus (Ares) también puedes hacer pistas curvas y círculos.

Saludos.


----------

